# Aer Lingus email address



## aircobra19 (21 Feb 2007)

Anyone know the email you can contact AL with a refund query. They issued a refund and I have no idea how they worked it out. I've tried repeatedly to get through on the phone but I give up after 10-15mins on hold. Funny enough they emailed me details of the refund but no details on how I can email them back. Reply didn't work as its from an automated emailer. 

I guess I could write them a letter...


----------



## PM1234 (21 Feb 2007)

Their helpdesk address is requests@aerlingus.com unless it is no longer in use. 

Unsure if they will respond directly to a refund query but they should be able to point you in the right direction?


----------



## aircobra19 (21 Feb 2007)

PM1234 said:


> Their helpdesk address is requests@aerlingus.com unless it is no longer in use.
> 
> Unsure if they will respond directly to a refund query but they should be able to point you in the right direction?



Thats the address thats bouncing for me.


----------



## PM1234 (21 Feb 2007)

This is all I can find from their website which I'm sure you have - Ireland Tel: 0818 365 044

Unless you're lucky enough to be a gold circle member? Email - goldcircle@aerlingus.com


----------



## Marconi2012 (21 Feb 2007)

I know a friend at work who actually brought the airline to Small Claims Court for a similar underpayment. Not alone did she get calls from top execs. in the company (incl. their direct line numbers), but i think she also ended up with triple the amount due! So well worth the effort- think it's 12 euro to submit a claim and you can include that cosr in your claim. 

 and i see claimants can apply online. A lot better than hanging on and on on that 0818 number the airline has! www.courts.ie

I see you have to make claim to the Small Claims Court office in area which airline has HQ etc- so Swords.
http://www.courts.ie/offices.nsf/ba...b0cbfff41370094980256e450050b9b8?OpenDocument


----------



## aircobra19 (21 Feb 2007)

I don't know if they underpaid or not, I want to clarify their figures with them thats all. I had no response on that number.


----------

